# Vr6 vacuum leak running RICH.



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

So I been working on my turbo build and it's just little things left. 

I'm only getting 14 vacuum and my a/f meter reads 10.3 at idle

I've hooked a compressor up to find any leaks in the system and long story short valve cover and injectors 

This is what I think the main problem is 

















You can clearly see the difference in where the o ring is to the bracket on the 440's to the stock injectors.

Has anyone had this problem before?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Not uncommon. Couple ways to fix. Best is aftermarket rail. Extra orings and a washer is less good but works. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

How well does the extra o rings hold up under boost? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Injector sticking too far in lower manifold -- Rail side oring popping out













Injector sticking too far in Rail













With extra oring stuck in rail to space out the injector (oring not put on injector, just stuck in there)













Washer around injector to prevent injector going too far into lower manifold (obviously only works if the injector body has a feature for the washer to sit against)











All kinds of BS this. And this was a kit from a well known company that probably hundreds of people have bought. Anyway the washers are from McMaster Carr. I have some I could send you but it wouldn't be for a couple weeks. They are cheap enough though. Technically they are shims mcmaster 98089A392 $10.50. But check they will fit your injectors if you go this route.

Or just buy an extruded rail and modify or remake the standoffs to fit. Or rework the stock rail.


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

This is exactly what I needed! So with doing it this way I won't be able to use the retaining clip that holds the injector to the rail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

iirc my new injectors didn't have the slots for the clips. Anyway, Pretty sure I didn't use the clips. Been a minute.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

dunno man... if this were me I'd grab another rail that works.


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Update***

Shortened the brackets on the stock rail and injectors are seated fully in the lower intake manifold. 
Waiting on my new 3 bar FPR and hopefully my rich issue will be solved. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Spent a little time in the garage 

Vacuum now reading 15-16 at idle (cold) 
Is this acceptable?

My A/F is now reading 11.3/11.4 on idle (cold)
I'm thinking my MAF isn't performing 100%

Any thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Waiting on New MAF. Probably should have checked if I had a signal to ecu before ordering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

*update*

Got the new OEM MAF sensor installed. A/F is still rich on idle but the car will now idle strictly on the MAF (TPS disconnected) so i know things are getting better! no smoke out the tailpipe and its not smelling rich. Do AEM widebands need to be calibrated?

vacuum is at 16 (idle)
A/F 11.3 (idle)
O2 sensor - good
MAF- new
blue temp sensor - good

any help/tips is greatly appreciated


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Compression tested today 
160 everywhere but #5 was 150 (this is with a headspacer)
Spark plugs were black.
Maybe not getting enough spark to burn off what fuel the motor is getting. 

I'll just have to keep trying 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Vac is a little low but that depends on cams plus you're running rich.

160 comp is in the ballpark. I ran 165 average at 8.5:1.

A/F should be steady around 14.7 though. Was TPS disconnected just for the maf test?

What's the history of the build......what kit, parts and what tune? Maf housing right for the tune? Running 3 bar fpr?


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Yup TPS was disconnected to test the new MAF 

Specs are: 
stock block 
9:1 gasket spacer
TT 268 cams
C2 software (low compression)
42lb green Giant injectors
3 bar FPR
4" MAF housing 
eBay t04e turbo
38mm wastegate 

Pretty normal set up. I tried to keep it as simple as possible to start me off into the turbo world. 

Maybe my MAF housing is to big making the MAF think way to much air is going into the motor 

I'm almost 100% c2 tune calls for 4" housing 

Next time I'm in the garage I'll try the stock housing and see if that does anything and also maybe swap the coilpack for another. Maybe my spark is weak. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

What's your gap? What kind of plugs?

When it's running - running smooth, or?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vr68u said:


> Maybe my MAF housing is to big making the MAF think way to much air is going into the motor


if it was too big, the maf's reading would be lower not higher.

In all of your posts you mention that this is what's happening when the car is cold. Whats happening once it's actually warmed up?


----------



## vr68u (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys, so Bosch iridium plugs gapped to .028.

Car idles prefect/drives great. Never misses a beat.

I've let the car warm up a bunch of times and it's the same story. Sometimes idles richer. High 10s 

I thought if the MAF housing was smaller the sensor would think less air is passing and the ecu would correct fuelling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

vr68u said:


> Hey guys, so Bosch iridium plugs gapped to .028.
> 
> Car idles prefect/drives great. Never misses a beat.
> 
> ...


The ecu doesn't know how big the housing is, it just knows how much air is flowing by the sensor, and then scales that out. 
When you have small housing, it makes the air increase in speed as it goes by the sensor, and the ecu then sends more fuel. (think of what happens when you put your finger over the end of a hose.


----------

